# Rita Ora - is seen heading to a medical building in Beverly hills and leaving wearing a face mask, 03.01.2020 (19x)



## Bowes (4 Jan. 2020)

*Rita Ora - is seen heading to a medical building in Beverly hills and leaving wearing a face mask, 03.01.2020*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2020)

ich find sie super sexy


----------

